# 65 GTO with trunk lid alignment issues



## rick52768 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello, my dad has owned his goat from day one, and it spend most of its life on the drag strip or the same on the street. Now he is making it a more enjoyable cruise type of car. The project at hand at the moment is getting a trunk lid that has rubbed since 1967 when it was stolen from his driveway, but found after the dumb a$$es popped the trunk causing the trunk lid to rub. Even adjusting the lid to full adjustment to the rear of the car will not stop the rubbing. I think there is something misaligned or bent. The mounts look good, but I really need to see pictures or technical drawings to compare. The lid was removed to repaint after they scratched it up with a crowbar, but the hinges were not and if I use the original marks it is so bad that something is really wrong. If not bent, the "roller arm" may be in the wrong slot or the slot is bent towards the front of the car. I am not talking about the tension spring bar that adjust the trunk popping up force or speed. Thanks for any help ahead of time.

Rick


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

maybe this will help.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/66-gto-deck-lid-alignment-27323/


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My dad was a body man and I have seen him many times tweak those curved or rolled arms by inserting a 2x4 either under or above them, then bending on the trunk. It took him decades to perfect his methods, don't know if I would try it unless it was a last resort. Maybe take it to a body shop and see what they would charge you just to align it.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

yeah, you want to sneak up on it. a little bending goes a long way.


----------



## rick52768 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Going to give that a try tomorrow hopefully*

I remembered seeing some body man use the 2x4 trick before, but I thought I seen them use the board(s) on the lip of the trunk which I did not want to try. I believe the way you are describing (one end of the 2x4 against the hinge "dip" and the other end of the 2x4 on the trunk floor, with one on each hinge) is much better and I will be easy and try only a little force at a time until I get the needed results. Thanks and I will reply back with how it goes.

Rick


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rick, you may have bent arms. It would be great if you could contact another '65 owner in your area so that you could take some measurements before you started to wail on the trunklid. Anybody near you with a '65? I'm in Fresno, CA, and the lid has never been removed from my'65....if you're semi-local. I'd be happy to help.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

rick52768 said:


> I remembered seeing some body man use the 2x4 trick before, but I thought I seen them use the board(s) on the lip of the trunk which I did not want to try. I believe the way you are describing (one end of the 2x4 against the hinge "dip" and the other end of the 2x4 on the trunk floor, with one on each hinge) is much better and I will be easy and try only a little force at a time until I get the needed results. Thanks and I will reply back with how it goes.
> 
> Rick


I'd take it to a body shop and at least ask for a price to get the trunk to fit. Bending those hindges can be the quickest way to screw up the fit even more. They could probably do it in less then an hour, if they could do it for $50.00 or whatever, don't even consider bending them yourself.


----------



## rick52768 (Jun 30, 2010)

*In the bluegrass state*

Thank geeteeohguy, but I guess Kentucky is not local. Measurements would be nice if you do not mind, just tell me what points you used to measure from (a to b). Not the same as being there to go from one car to the other, but I think it could still work. The bottom loop is where the hinge is likely bent, I guess. So measure that loop and hopefully that will work. Thanks


----------

